# Cleaning Question



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

Since I am starting out with ancient locomotives ( 2- Bachmann EMD F9 and an Arnold Rapido EMD F9 in N scale), would it hurt anything if I used contact cleaner on the motors? I have one Bachmann that runs like a champ and the other seems sluggish, as does the Rapido.


----------

